# Do you ride?



## skiNEwhere (Jun 7, 2012)

A motorcycle that is.....


----------



## Geoff (Jun 7, 2012)

I doubt I have more than 10 (illegal) miles on the street.   I rode dirt bikes as a kid.


----------



## Nick (Jun 7, 2012)

I probably won't. I decided a long time ago that if I ever bought a motorcycle I would probably kill myself on it. I just have way too much of a lead foot and would probably get msyelf into trouble. 

At least I know that. I would enjoy riding a dirt bike, but for the most part I'm happy with my pedal mountain bike. I've become more into the more natural self driven or nature centric activities, like paragliding (flying without a motor) mountain biking (no motor) skiing (no motor) etc.


----------



## Morwax (Jun 7, 2012)

Yup.. like skiing its great way to take your mind off all the bs life throws at you. I live in a touristy area and dont ride on the weekends.. to many texters on the road nowadays.


----------



## mattm59 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Used to*

even worked at New England Cycle sales in 1983. Personal bikes included BSA Lightning, BSA Cyclone (custom chopper), Kawasaki H1's and H2, KZ 750 LTD and KZ 750 with 810 Vance and Hines motor. Raced a GS1000 built to 1475cc, and road raced a GS550, sponsored. Gave it up pretty much when my son was born 18 years back, and sold my last 2 bikes when he was about 2. Wouldn't mind a sport twin, Suzuki or Ducati, but the inline fours just ain't happy sounding unless you're on the gas :smash:


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm sure they're a lot of fun, but if I'm traveling over concrete at 80mph, I want steel and airbags protecting me; not jeans, a leather jacket and a helmet.


----------



## Nick (Jun 7, 2012)

Ironically I can ski over the snow at 50+ and it doesn't phase me haha


----------



## buellski (Jun 7, 2012)

Buell XB12X Ulysses - hence the screen name - 30K miles on it so far

View attachment 5171

I'll probably be riding it less now, though, because I got my son started on a little Suzuki JR50.  He likes it so much, dad gets to buy a dirt bike


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jun 7, 2012)

I ride a Kawasaki Verseys.

http://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e241/Hawkshot99/Mobile Uploads/downsized_0517121611.jpg

I love riding the bike and put on around 10k every year.



deadheadskier said:


> I'm sure they're a lot of fun, but if I'm traveling over concrete at 80mph, I want steel and airbags protecting me; not jeans, a leather jacket and a helmet.



I wear protective pants/jacket/boots/gloves and helmet at all times on the bike.  I have slid down the road a few times and never any rash(but I wasn't doing 80mph when I went down).  Every one is going to die sometime.  I choose to enjoy my time here more rather than hiding from everything that is perceived as scary.  That doesn't mean I ride like a idiot though.


----------



## zakyr (Jun 7, 2012)

View attachment 5172
Yup


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 7, 2012)

Used to ride, though "ride" in the popular sense may be a misstatement. For a number of years a motorcycle was my primary source of powered transportation. That was quite some time ago.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 8, 2012)

Hawkshot99 said:


> I ride a Kawasaki Verseys.
> 
> http://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e241/Hawkshot99/Mobile Uploads/downsized_0517121611.jpg
> 
> ...



You might ride very safe, but you can't control others driving like an idiot around you.

I do realize that everyone is going to die sometime and I don't live in a bubble in fear of death.  That said, there are certain high risk activities that I choose not to participate in; riding a motorcycle would be one of them.  I've also dialed back my speed a bit on the slopes and ski a bit more cautious as I don't want my wife to become a widow at a young age due to risky behavior on my part.

My stance on motorcycles started as a kid.  My mother lost her closest cousin in a motorcycle accident when she was in college.  He was driving safely down the road at about 50 mph and a car coming in the opposite direction turned left right in front of him.  I lost one of my own cousins when I was ten to a wreck.  He had just retired from the military after 20 years of service.  The entire family had a big party planned for him.  The day prior to the party, he took a joy ride and also got taken out by a car.  The party turned into a memorial.  My mom made me promise to never get into riding motorcycles after that.  I've held that promise ever since.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jun 8, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> You might ride very safe, but you can't control others driving like an idiot around you.
> 
> I do realize that everyone is going to die sometime and I don't live in a bubble in fear of death.  That said, there are certain high risk activities that I choose not to participate in; riding a motorcycle would be one of them.  I've also dialed back my speed a bit on the slopes and ski a bit more cautious as I don't want my wife to become a widow at a young age due to risky behavior on my part.
> 
> My stance on motorcycles started as a kid.  My mother lost her closest cousin in a motorcycle accident when she was in college.  He was driving safely down the road at about 50 mph and a car coming in the opposite direction turned left right in front of him.  I lost one of my own cousins when I was ten to a wreck.  He had just retired from the military after 20 years of service.  The entire family had a big party planned for him.  The day prior to the party, he took a joy ride and also got taken out by a car.  The party turned into a memorial.  My mom made me promise to never get into riding motorcycles after that.  I've held that promise ever since.



Understandable.  I am single.  Maybe I will change my feelings once I have others depending on me, I have no idea.  My father rode his entire life even after kids, its all a choice.

I watched my best friend get taken out by a left turner in front of me.  He is now in a wheelchair for life, but he still wants to get back on something, maybe a trike or something he can control in the future.  Some people have certain things in their life that they just find to important to give up.


----------



## Nick (Jun 8, 2012)

I would definitely be more interested in off road dirt biking vs. road bikes. Slower speeds (although still fairly quick) and no cars to hit, although I guess you have trees to worry about.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 8, 2012)

Nick said:


> I probably won't. I decided a long time ago that if I ever bought a motorcycle I would probably kill myself on it. I just have way too much of a lead foot and would probably get msyelf into trouble.



This is pretty much how I feel.  I would love to have one, but I fear I lack the self-control to be relatively safe.


----------



## dmc (Jun 8, 2012)

My EMT friends dont call them "Donor Cycles" for nothing...


----------



## Cornhead (Jun 8, 2012)

Currently riding a Buell S1 Lightning, picked it up from a guy I met at a ski resort bar. It isn't what I'd go looking for, but a sport bike that sounds like it belongs in front of a biker bar is pretty cool. No top end, but plenty of grunt down low. You can't leave the thing idling unattended, it tends to wander away on it's own. My son bought a Yamaha FZ6 last year, makes me nervous as hell to have him ride, paybacks are a bitch. It's a crap shoot every time you throw your leg over the saddle, people have no respect for cyclist. I feel if you ride long enough, your number will come up. I had a ten year hiatus from riding, I told my Dad maybe my number was during this time, I hope so. They are a ton of fun however.


----------



## Abubob (Jun 11, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> I'm sure they're a lot of fun, but if I'm traveling over concrete at 80mph, I want steel and airbags protecting me; not jeans, a leather jacket and a helmet.



+1


----------



## vdk03 (Jun 12, 2012)

I grew up riding dirt bikes much to the dismay of my  mom (a nurse) and once I had moved into my own house I purchased my first road bike a fj600. I also owned a shadow 1100 for a while but sold it. Ive always found dirt biking much more fun. I also think anyone that buys a motorcycle before having a dirt bike for a few years is a lunatic. The roads are no place to learn how to ride in my opinion. I just recently purchased my new bike and have been loving it. The trails out here in CO are pretty sweet.


Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


----------



## buellski (Jun 18, 2012)

buellski said:


> Buell XB12X Ulysses - hence the screen name - 30K miles on it so far
> 
> View attachment 5171
> 
> I'll probably be riding it less now, though, because I got my son started on a little Suzuki JR50.  He likes it so much, dad gets to buy a dirt bike



Got my new-to-me 2004 XR250R 



My son and I did our first trail ride this weekend.  My son did great!  I'm happy to report there were no tears or injuries the entire ride.  Just lots of laughs and high fives during breaks.  Me, not so much.  No injuries, but I've got a new clutch lever on the way


----------



## Glenn (Jun 19, 2012)

Ride, yes...motorcycle, no. 

Love zipping around the woods. I don't have much time to ride these days. But the quad still gets a lot of use moving firewood and whatever else I can put in the trailer.


----------



## madman (Jun 20, 2012)

I am 53 and have owned at least 1 MC at all times since the age of 12. Took 3 yrs off when my Daughter was born but could not stand not riding. I have over 300K Miles that I can verify and more on Bikes sold years ago. I still like to go fast but you need to temper where to do it. In march I was pulled over for going 96 on a quiet Highway, When the Cop saw my age and Gray Beard he laughed and told me to slow down. I may regret saying this but just like Skiing the more you ride the safer it becomes. Of course you cant eliminate all risk but with time you begin to know the situations that could get you into trouble and try to avoid them.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 20, 2012)

Here's a question for riders; what is the attraction to riding without a helmet?  This would appear especially true with road biking over dirt biking / motor cross.  Is it a vanity thing?  

The chief of the Fire Department a few towns over got in an accident last week without a helmet.  He's been in an induced coma ever since.  He wasn't wearing a helmet.  You would think that someone with his experience he probably has scraped dead helmetless bodies off the road before in his line of work and would be inclined to wear one.

His accident involved a car not seeing him.  There were 4 deaths during bike week last week due to the same scenario.  It seems no matter how safe a rider is, the danger of a car pulling out in front of them is perhaps the single greatest risk.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 20, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> Here's a question for riders; what is the attraction to riding without a helmet?  This would appear especially true with road biking over dirt biking / motor cross.  Is it a vanity thing?
> 
> The chief of the Fire Department a few towns over got in an accident last week without a helmet.  He's been in an induced coma ever since.  He wasn't wearing a helmet.  You would think that someone with his experience he probably has scraped dead helmetless bodies off the road before in his line of work and would be inclined to wear one.
> 
> His accident involved a car not seeing him.  There were 4 deaths during bike week last week due to the same scenario.  It seems no matter how safe a rider is, the danger of a car pulling out in front of them is perhaps the single greatest risk.



One of the guys who died up at bike week was a well known real estate agent from my town.  Really sad.

I know some guys who ride helmetless say they don't like the confined feeling of the helmet, or the reduced visibility.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 20, 2012)

bvibert said:


> I know some guys who ride helmetless say they don't like the confined feeling of the helmet, or the reduced visibility.



sounds like a skier's argument.  :lol:

The thing is though, you never see footage of dirt bike riders without helmets. I don't obviously see many dirt bike riders in person as I don't participate, so I only have pictures to go off of and the knowledge that everyone I know who does trail ride wears not only helmets, but usually body armor as well religiously.  Outside of catching crazy air, it would appear that trail riding is safer than road riding, but maybe I'm wrong.  Dirt being softer than concrete, speeds usually a bit lower, no cars to deal with etc.


----------



## buellski (Jun 20, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> Here's a question for riders; what is the attraction to riding without a helmet?  This would appear especially true with road biking over dirt biking / motor cross.  Is it a vanity thing?



I'm not attracted to riding without a helmet.  I never ride without a helmet or without all of the other gear (ATGATT - full-face helmet, gloves, boots,  riding jacket and pants).  The only exception is on really hot days like today I will swap out the riding pants for jeans.  I've heard lots of excuses for not wearing helmets and reduced visibility and reduced hearing are two that make me laugh the most.  However, I strongly believe that it should be a choice to wear one or not.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jun 20, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> Here's a question for riders; what is the  attraction to riding without a helmet?  This would appear especially  true with road biking over dirt biking / motor cross.  Is it a vanity  thing?





buellski said:


> I'm not attracted to riding without a helmet.  I never ride without a helmet or without all of the other gear (ATGATT - full-face helmet, gloves, boots,  riding jacket and pants).  The only exception is on really hot days like today I will swap out the riding pants for jeans.  I've heard lots of excuses for not wearing helmets and reduced visibility and reduced hearing are two that make me laugh the most. * However, I strongly believe that it should be a choice to wear one or not.*



I live in a state that requires helmets, so 90% of my riding it is a requirement.  However when I ride to CT I have never wanted to tke my helmet off and ride without it.  I wear all of my gear helmet/jacket/pants/gloves/boots at all times, regardless of temps, from the 20's-100+.  

As far as why people say they dont want to wear a helmet....

Less visibility-  I can just barely see my helmet when riding, and mostly only down in front of my face(all I would be looking at anyway is the tank and dash of my bike).  I can just barely see the side of my helmet out of my side view, but only when not wearing my sunglasses.  When I get home from some rides(usually the evening) my helmet is covered in dead bugs.  I dont want all them hitting my face and distracting me.  I do like riding with my shield up quite often, so I always wear sunglasses, and have a pair with a clear tint for nights.  Last fall I got hit in the glasses by a stone so hard it broke the glasses.  That could have been my eye.

Weight-  Maybe this held true way back in the day with old helmets, but I dont notice the weight of my helmet on my head.  And Im not even buying the crazy light carbon fiber helmets either(to much $$$).  My helmets weigh 3.6lbs, 3.5lbs, and 3.6lbs.  Compare that the mass of my head, and I doubt the % increase is all that much.

I will admit that when I go on vacation to the beach, I ride my moped all over the island with no helmet or gear.  I never get over 20-25mph and all rides are less than 5 minutes.(For some reason in VA it is a legal requirement to wear a helmet on a motorcycle, but not a moped...)


----------



## Riverskier (Jun 20, 2012)

Not a rider here, but my guess is that the vast majority of those who don't wear a helmet make that decision for image reasons. Of course, nobody wants to admit that, thus the weak excuses. I mean, who is going to admit that they are risking their life to look cool? Just plain stupid in my opinion. That said, I do believe people should have the choice.


----------



## skiNEwhere (May 22, 2015)

Bump.

Got rid of my ninja for an r1200gs. I can actually ride it for over 45 minutes without my ass going numb which is a major plus. Only problem is that it's rained every single day the last 2 weeks and is impossible to predict if it will be a drizzle or torrential downpour.


----------



## Scruffy (May 22, 2015)

I use to ride when I was in my late teens-early twenties. I gave it up when I had enough of idiots in cars and trucks that would wait until you got real close before they pulled out in front of you. Or deliberately run you off the road. I'd love to ride again if I lived in a more remote area of the country with less, and more sane traffic.

Now I ride a human powered road bike, ironically, that's probably more dangerous.


----------

